# a little predator control



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Always looking for new spots or private ground to let these things meet my dogs. We don't run no hounds  we don't carry guns either.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job keep it up


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool!

So you just let the dogs kill em?


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Cool!
> 
> So you just let the dogs kill em?


Yes sir


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Good eating there


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Rekdlife what are ya running and would you let somebody who wants to run more ***** tag along I got a dig that love to hunt and dispatch them and an up and coming puppy that needs experience they are deutsch drahthaars and love the fur just can't find enough they are fun to hunt


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

For the ignorant amongst us, can you explain what kind of dogs your using and how you do it? Looks interesting.

Also, I heard this weekend that ***** were worth $50. Anyone know if that is true? If so, is that similar to the coyote bounty or is it something else?


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

chukarflusher said:


> Rekdlife what are ya running and would you let somebody who wants to run more ***** tag along I got a dig that love to hunt and dispatch them and an up and coming puppy that needs experience they are deutsch drahthaars and love the fur just can't find enough they are fun to hunt


Where are you located at?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Springville


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is my favorite kind of ****.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Idratherbehunting said:


> For the ignorant amongst us, can you explain what kind of dogs your using and how you do it? Looks interesting.
> 
> Also, I heard this weekend that ***** were worth $50. Anyone know if that is true? If so, is that similar to the coyote bounty or is it something else?


I have no clue but if they are worth more than $10 I should start saving them


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

chukarflusher said:


> Springville


BTW I use Patterdales. I'm in provo. I would like to see how your dog does on one. we could go find some sometime


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Pm me whenever I just never targeted them he has rooted them out a few time just by chance and dispatched them I would like to learn how to target them the few times he tracked them then treed it was a riot


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

chukarflusher said:


> Pm me whenever I just never targeted them he has rooted them out a few time just by chance and dispatched them I would like to learn how to target them the few times he tracked them then treed it was a riot


So he has caught them before and killed them or just tracked them down and treed them? I will hit you up maybe we can find some here in the next few weeks or so


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Both when they are treed I knock them out and let him take care of business


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

chukarflusher said:


> Both when they are treed I knock them out and let him take care of business


Nice, it is always a good time watching them take care of business


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/77241-another-sfw-pheasant-release-bounty-raccoons-foxes.html

I found this thread, but the link to the bounty is gone it looks like


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> BTW I use Patterdales. I'm in provo. I would like to see how your dog does on one. we could go find some sometime


Those look like tiny dogs, but I haven't seen them in person; that sounds like it would make for an all afternoon whoopin? A relative has a Great Pyrenhees, which are huge and he eats them by the dozen, but he usually ends up quite bloody and scratched up too.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

How do you knock a **** out of a tree?


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Those look like tiny dogs, but I haven't seen them in person; that sounds like it would make for an all afternoon whoopin? A relative has a Great Pyrenhees, which are huge and he eats them by the dozen, but he usually ends up quite bloody and scratched up too.


They are tiny dogs. Its very interesting to say the least. Feel free to text me 801-644-1364 and I will send you a link to some youtube videos I have set to private. She can take one down on her own but it takes a good 20 minutes depending on the ****. Sometimes we will have multiple dogs, I do let my lab/vizsla after them too but they just bite and weave bite and weave ha ha They are small so they can go to ground as well, fox dens and ***** that go to ground


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> How do you knock a **** out of a tree?


rocks or sticks or just climb up and shake them out, if they are high enough and we really want to get it down for the dogs we will sometimes knock it out with a pellet gun. They often get upset and start climbing down out of the tree when hit with a few pellets


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Also, I heard this weekend that ***** were worth $50. Anyone know if that is true? If so, is that similar to the coyote bounty or is it something else?


I doubt you will ever see a **** worth $50. You are lucky to sell them at all right now. The **** market has been down for a lot of years.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

If anyone wants to trap the **** around my house in cottonwood heights....PM me


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

REKDLife said:


> rocks or sticks or just climb up and shake them out, if they are high enough and we really want to get it down for the dogs we will sometimes knock it out with a pellet gun. They often get upset and start climbing down out of the tree when hit with a few pellets


I have never encountered any ***** that would behave like this. It's hard to even get a visual on the **** many times up in the tall trees we hunt in in the east.

For those who have never **** hunted, here's hounds with one treed.

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/ha...ting/IMG_1007_zps035cbbf4.mp4.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/ha...ting/IMG_1013_zps5765850a.mp4.html?sort=3&o=2

And here's what happens when you shoot one down.

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/ha...ting/IMG_1008_zps37c2234b.mp4.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> I have never encountered any ***** that would behave like this. It's hard to even get a visual on the **** many times up in the tall trees we hunt in in the east.
> 
> For those who have never **** hunted, here's hounds with one treed.
> 
> ...


 That's the difference in my non hounds. They are silent they don't bay. I will only do this once but I will post up a video of a **** they found in the brush, caution there is strong language in this. Keep in mind this is after we finally found where they were fighting the **** at. If you want to see more videos I will gladly send them to you as they are set to private. feel free to text me and I will send you links to more vids. We have had some tree higher up in big trees and we shoot them out with the pellet gun but most we have been able to shake out. guess I will have to video that next time for the non Beliebers ha ha


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

REKDLife said:


> That's the difference in my non hounds. They are silent they don't bay.


That's interesting. The dog music is the point of **** hunting I always thought; with pest control as a by product. How do you ever find a treed **** with no dog baying?

That is a big ****!


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> That's interesting. The dog music is the point of **** hunting I always thought; with pest control as a by product. How do you ever find a treed **** with no dog baying?
> 
> That is a big ****!


The dogs will actually show interest in the tree if the **** goes up a tree, they still stand at the tree looking up they just don't bark up the tree, if they act real interested in the tree we will search the tree with the lights. its a little different with what we do as we are hunting them around farms, corn fields and around wetlands, we don't hit the hills in search of them. they will often find a **** in the wetlands and the thrill of these dogs is walking along then all the sudden you hear the **** fighting the dogs. its great fun however you do it


----------

